# Shot my first roll of Kodak BW400CN



## SCguy (Sep 27, 2009)

Shot my first roll of B&W film today in Aiken, SC with my Pentax ME Super. I had fun and had a interesting conversation with a guy who wanted to know why I was still shooting 35mm, when they had digital cameras out now. I gave him my reasons (love the ME Super body, broader dynamic range, etc) and then showed him my Pentax K10D. He was impressed with both of them, and told me that before he got a digital the 'love of his life' was a Minolta XG. He told me he might have to pull it out and shoot with it some more now. Glad I could help!

Anyways, nothing great, but I had fun!

ME Super, Takumar 35mm f/3.5, Kodak Professional BW400CN film

















This car stopped at the stoplight, a just married couple was being chauffeured to their honeymoon.  It's an Excalibur car. 






And lastly, the Wachovia drive-thru...






RD


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 27, 2009)

You got some nice shots. I would bump up the contrast a little bit. I really like the table and umbrella. Keep shooting, good job!


----------



## Caffler (Oct 2, 2009)

like the photos. grand job.
always regretted getting rid of my pentax stuff, an lx and two mx's.
especially the mx's they were great cameras.
hmm now you got _me_ thinking....


----------

